# Cutting a pre-formed countertop



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a customer who want me to install a new countertop..two actually as they meet in a corner. The ones I have installed previously have had the mitre cut and were routed out for the bolts to fasten them together. She is wanting to buy some in stock countertops from Lowes. Is there a good way to do this? 
(I don't have a track saw)
I'm willing to give it a shot but if it's not doable I'd rather she order them pre-cut


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> I have a customer who want me to install a new countertop..two actually as they meet in a corner. The ones I have installed previously have had the mitre cut and were routed out for the bolts to fasten them together. She is wanting to buy some in stock countertops from Lowes. Is there a good way to do this?
> (I don't have a track saw)
> I'm willing to give it a shot but if it's not doable I'd rather she order them pre-cut


I can't say that's gonna work well. The laminate fabricators have large radial/panel saws that can cut the miter in one pass to make it perfect. Order them, you will not be happy with your seem, IMHO.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Order em precut, don't waste your time trying to cut miters, it won't end well.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I think they are called post-formed countertops. 

Lowes stocks mitered tops in different lengths (I think)-HD does stock a couple of different length mitered tops. Trying to cut the lengths down without a tracksaw will leave you with disappointing results


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Post-form is correct. I've noticed lowes, HD, and menards usually stock the pre-mitered.

You can also order them from a cabinet supplier, just give them the measurements and make sure u tell them post-form


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I think they are called post-formed countertops.
> 
> Lowes stocks mitered tops in different lengths (I think)-HD does stock a couple of different length mitered tops. Trying to cut the lengths down without a tracksaw will leave you with disappointing results


You're right about them stocking different lengths that are mitered ..however the Lowes store here doesn't have the right ones for her..I agree it would be best to order custom made. If I had a track saw...but I don't...


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Try Home Depot, just tell them which way the miters need to go and what size, they can check which stores have them. One thing I would tell the home owner is if you pull them off the shelf from lowes or Home Depot, the back splashes at the ends don't come out flush on the tops. If you have them built from a frabicator they can make the tops flush and you get a cleaner look. You can take your pick of colors too when you go that route, instead of the three or four color options Home Depot or lowes offers.

Cutting the miters yourself, even with a track saw just seems foolish to me. I don't know if it would work but why would you want to risk destroying your countertops with a bad cut? A track saw wont even cut through the backsplash, the blade is too small, forget about it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It's gonna look like s^*t, she won't be happy and you end up buying her a new top. Counter tops are cheap have one made to specs for the same price.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

hey! 
just butt them together! 
:thumbup:and caulk the ever-lovin-sheet outa it!!
you might have that funny looking backsplash sticking out,.

but your client will learn 2 lessons
1)don`t be stupid :blink:
2)and if your gonna be stupid , don`t call me to help you be stupid.:thumbup:

your reputation is always on the line buddy.
you know what to do


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Brian Peters said:


> I have a customer who want me to install a new countertop..two actually as they meet in a corner. The ones I have installed previously have had the mitre cut and were routed out for the bolts to fasten them together. She is wanting to buy some in stock countertops from Lowes. Is there a good way to do this?
> (I don't have a track saw)
> I'm willing to give it a shot but if it's not doable I'd rather she order them pre-cut


Willing to give it a shot, eh? :laughing: At who's expense of time and materials? Reminds me of a couple real estate agents I know and it's always because they think they'll save money, but they neglect the fact that there's extra work and risk involved (and that somebody has to pay for it even if you end up going with plan B).


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Do yourself and the client a favor..order a custom top- Mica tops are cheap and it will look right if you find a top shop and have them make it up exactly to size..otherwise I will put money on it looking like CHIT and "Ain't nobody got time fo' dat!"


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the advice. It was pretty much what I expected , and gave me something to tell the customer. She did find some now that have the miter cut...I will have to cut them to length and put the end caps on but I have done that before and am not worried about it .
While we're on the topic if anyone has some tips or tricks that like to share I'd appreciate it ...I've installed a few these over the years but not many and I like to learn new things !


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

If you can afford a biscuit joiner, get one, you will get a nicer stronger joint. Use Titebond II for your joint when you clamp them together, plan ahead and order some SeamFil to match your countertop color so you can fill in that splice. Get the largest L brackets that will fit with the proper length torx head screws for the tops and cabinets. Th brackets in the back put them on the counter top first, the brackets in the front put them on the cabinet first. You'll see why when you're crawling under there with your drill trying to screw them on. Figure out if the ends are iron on or not, if they're not you'll need some spray adhesive, make sure you follow the directions and spray each side, let tack up for a minute before sticking them together. Don't use a bearing on your router bit to trim the edges off, it will burn your counter. Get the non bearing and use a wax crayon to protect the plastic laminate.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

When you're done, clip the tips off a few screws and glue them point up on the top.... They love that.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> If you can afford a biscuit joiner, get one, you will get a nicer stronger joint. Use Titebond II for your joint when you clamp them together, plan ahead and order some SeamFil to match your countertop color so you can fill in that splice. Get the largest L brackets that will fit with the proper length torx head screws for the tops and cabinets. Th brackets in the back put them on the counter top first, the brackets in the front put them on the cabinet first. You'll see why when you're crawling under there with your drill trying to screw them on. Figure out if the ends are iron on or not, if they're not you'll need some spray adhesive, make sure you follow the directions and spray each side, let tack up for a minute before sticking them together. Don't use a bearing on your router bit to trim the edges off, it will burn your counter. Get the non bearing and use a wax crayon to protect the plastic laminate.


Spot on Kenn! I will add to take the time to scribe the top. I hate seeing a new counter that someone skipped that step on. Use tape on the backsplash, scribe the line, and use a belt sander with 80 grit. Make sure the belt is sanding down on the laminate to avoid chips and put a slight back bevel on the scribe rail so it fights tight.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Don't use a bearing on your router bit to trim the edges off, it will burn your counter. Get the non bearing and use a wax crayon to protect the plastic laminate.


...or get one of these:

http://www.contractortalk.com/images/forums/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> ...or get one of these:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/images/forums/attach/jpg.gif


Looks like an overhang bit


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

The best way to join post form counter tops is to make a jig and router both pieces, only miter a few inches past the build up and but the rest


----------

